# wiggly worms



## Guest (Mar 23, 2005)

ive noticed the small white worms in the water section of my tank that alot of other people have mentioned on here but then just the other day i found this massive (comparably) maggot type thing stuck to the front glass. it was moving like a grub as i could see this black bit inside it (it was semi transparent) doing a kindof mexican wave. anyway it was about the size of a house fly maggot except semi transparent. it kindof freaked me out abit. Any ideas as to what it might be? i also found a parasitic wasp and lots of tiny spiders in my viv the other day but most things like that were killed off when i started injecting CO2 into the tank. ha!. it doesnt have any frogs just now so inject co2 to boost the plants


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Spiders are pretty much the only type of commonly found arthropod that can pose a threat to darts in a viv. Pretty much any annelid that you will be able to see with the naked eye is something that will be beneficial either as a food source for your frogs or as a decomposer.


----------

